# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Yesquero aplanado (Ganoderma applanatum)

## perdiguera

Os paso unas fotos de este ejemplar de Yesquero aplanado_Ganoderma applanatum_  que tengo junto a mi casa. Ha nacido en el tocón de un pino cortado porque se secó y la acabo de descubrir ya que el lugar es una zona verde convertida en meadero al aire libre y zona de jeringuillas por los suelos, por lo que no suelo visitarla; creo que al crecer tanto la seta y tener el bajo tan blanco es por lo que la ví y me fijé en ella. De ahí a hacerle unas fotos sólo hay un paso.
Como es una seta plurianual os mantendré informados hasta que alguien decida que su vida se acabó. Al estar en un espacio público lo normal es que a alguien le dé por romperla.
El tamaño es de unos 40 cm en la parte más ancha, por lo que deduzco que debe tener como mínimo unos tres años.
Para que se aprecie mejor el tamaño le he puesto encima el teléfono móvil.






Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

Como ya aventuré el Yesquero se ha quedado a medias.
Algún imbécil decidió romperlo.







¡Cuanta gentuza!
Hoy estoy muy quemado así que mejor no sigo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdigera buen seguimiento aunque el final no haya sido el mejor.
Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Seguiré aunque solo sea para ver cuando desaparece totalmente.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Yo no entiendo nada de setas y hongos, pero la que tengo en el campo junto a casa, de la que puse este hilo en el foro http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...y-en-la-Serena
suele caerse de la morera de vez en cuando (cada equis años), normalmente por algún golpe involuntario de personas, animales, o vehículos; pero vuelve a salir en el mismo sitio al cabo de algún tiempo.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues mi amigo el yesquero, sigue en sus trece y se niega a desaparecer.

Como consecuencia de las pocas lluvias caídas días atrás, salieron las setas de chopo que puse el otro día y el yesquero ha curado su herida y luce muy bien.

----------


## Los terrines

Ahora sí que tiene buen aspecto, perdiguera, qué bien se ha recuperado de las heridas; muchas gracias por mostrarnos su evolución.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Está precioso. A ver cuánto dura...

----------


## frfmfrfm

Como se suele decir la naturaleza es sabia.
Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Esta mañana le he vuelto a hacer fotos al yesquero del pino, que a pesar del frío, el termómetro marcaba 3,5º C, se mantiene incólume.

----------

frfmfrfm (12-ene-2014)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y anda que es chico...

----------


## Azuer

Hola a todos, lamento llevaros la contraria, pero no se trata de _Fomitopsis pinicola_, sino de _Ganoderma applanatum_.

Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues creo que tienes razón y le cambiaré el título al hilo.
Gracias por todas tus aportaciones.
Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

El Ganoderma applanatum, del que estoy haciendo un seguimiento va viento en popa y tiene un aspecto saludable.
Esta foto da fe de lo que expongo más arriba.

----------

Azuer (12-ene-2014),Los terrines (11-ene-2014)

----------

